# Gemini RTA replacement glass



## JackalR (3/6/16)

Hi,

Does anyone stock said item


----------



## Power Vapes SA (3/6/16)

griffin glass fits if im not mistaken. or the obs i cant remember which i used but works. best of luck


----------



## JackalR (4/6/16)

Thanks @Power Vapes SA will try it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/12/16)

JackalR said:


> Thanks @Power Vapes SA will try it out


Can you confirm whether either of those tanks fitted? I'm bleak because my gemini glass just cracked and i can't find local stock and can't wait a month for imports


----------

